# red eyed tree frog morphs



## mattsdragons (Jul 6, 2009)

ive heard about some such as albino, hypo, leusistic, black etc. any pics of these?


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

i have only seen the albinos i do like them indeed:flrt:


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

MIND you NORMAL are lush lush lush

HERE WE GO

Red Eye Tree Frog Photo Shoot!! - Geckos Unlimited


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

LIZARD said:


> MIND you NORMAL are lush lush lush
> 
> HERE WE GO
> 
> Red Eye Tree Frog Photo Shoot!! - Geckos Unlimited


ooouuuuwwww that black one is beyond awesome!!!


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Man! RETFs are works of art why would you want ones with altered colouration! RETF morphs are


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I prefer the normal colours.. far more stunning :flrt:


----------



## DeadLee (Apr 7, 2010)

Wow those are cool!! I want one of each colour


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

I do like them all but yea normals are well cool

Just a very colol species in general i reckon :2thumb: Andaroos are LUSH LUSH LUSH and I love toads too are also LUSH LUSH LUSH


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

There are also blue red eye tree frogs, and ones with large blue patches on their back. I saw them for sale once but then lost the link and was never able to find it, they were being sold at a high price!



LIZARD said:


> I do like them all but yea normals are well cool
> 
> Just a very colol species in general i reckon :2thumb: Andaroos are LUSH LUSH LUSH and I love toads too are also LUSH LUSH LUSH


never seen ilovetoads ones, and if mine are so LUSH LUSH LUSH then why did you prefere a mossy frog to one? :gasp:


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

i am indeed in love with theodore lots :flrt:i cant help it
I DO LOVE EVERYBODYS froggies though, and im sure u will win hun :2thumb:


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

I just googled red eyed tree frog morphs and found another forum where KNIGHTY (!!!) was a member. He's been banned on there now.
Just thought some of you might be interested...


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

LOL was his whit and charm that got him banned:lol2:


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

Nope it was my flaming of an admin


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Xanthic, Albino, Melanistic, but normal's are stunning.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I personally think the morphs look ugly and horrible :blush:


----------

